# Ergen on Imus



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Did anyone here that this morning? I missed it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope I can't stand IMUS.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Nope I can't stand IMUS. *


I bet I hate Imus more than you do :righton:

Tried watching his MSNBC show as well. :sleeping:


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I tuned in to the broadcast after seeing a note that Charlie would be a guest by phone interview. My initial reaction was that it didn't sound anything like Charlie on the line (and apparently it wasn't). It appears that someone pulled a fast one on Imus.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Allie, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Thats funny, I just read a similiar story regarding Bill Gates getting fooled by someone......*sigh*......I can't remember the whole story.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

So did we ever find out if it was Charlie or not?

I know I don't sound or act like myself when I wake up early in the morning.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder if Charlie admitted to stealing Directv service.....


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe if Charlie would blame 'The Wiz' for the dropping of the Distant locals, hed have a better shot at being a guest on Imus.


----------

